# Mucus?



## Nausea

I think i have mucus in my stool, but im not possitive.  What signs am i looking for?  Should i be concerned?


----------



## forum contributor

Hey Nausea. 

I'm not really sure how to describe mucus... it's kind of jelly-like(?), almost clear-ish, sometimes colorful... 

How do I know this? I'm lucky enough to have it. What fun. 

Kello has talked on threads about it as well. She may be able to shed more light on this. 

It's pretty common in Crohn's and Colitis.


----------



## Wizbit

It's disgusting. It's very sticky and almost stringy. Almost like you've sneezed out of the wrong hole...


----------



## Cookie

I get a lot of mucous.  Sometimes it's clear and, like Wizbit said, stringy and disgusting.  Sometimes it appears as whitish or yellowish strings around my stools.  A doctor once told me that respiratory mucous that is clear is okay, but when it gets yellowish or greenish it could be a sign of infection.  I've often wondered if the same goes for bowel mucous?  Who knows.

At any rate, my GI said there are lots of causes for mucous in the stool and since he doesn't seem to think it's a problem, I just ignore it (shrug).


----------



## Wizbit

I've always assumed that excess bowel mucus is caused in the same way excess sinus mucus is - by irritation.


----------



## forum contributor

Wizbit said:
			
		

> I've always assumed that excess bowel mucus is caused in the same way excess sinus mucus is - by irritation.


I looked it up, and you're right - it's caused by inflammation, which makes sense for us, considering what we have and why we're all here.


----------



## Lisa5326

Sometimes it can be a glistening sheath, instead of strings, also...mine, besides whitish can be red/brownish or yellow/brownish also.  Also, mine tends to be at the beginning of a stay on the toilet.  One may also fart mucous also...which is fairly obvious.

Need I be more descriptive? HAHA yikes


----------



## forum contributor

No worries, Lisa - no such thing as TMI on here!


----------



## forum contributor

Speaking of TMI... mine was just green... so IDK.


----------



## SLee05

Nausea said:
			
		

> I think i have mucus in my stool, but im not possitive.  What signs am i looking for?  Should i be concerned?


mucus comes from the intestines, which is normal sometimes.  but sometimes it's caused my inflammation and irritation, and sometimes what you see could be mucus mixed with puss because of the inflammation.  My doctor prescribed me some Bactrin antibiotics for it and i'm on it right now.  For nausea she put me on promethazine and also gave me donnatal for the diarrhea cramping


----------



## GirlFriday

Yah. I am lucky enough to get this one pretty badly too. I'm not sure how much you are losing? Mine is often handfuls, and trust me there is no mistaking _that_.


----------



## Lisa5326

GirlFriday said:
			
		

> Yah. I am lucky enough to get this one pretty badly too. I'm not sure how much you are losing? Mine is often handfuls, and trust me there is no mistaking that.


Whoa handfuls?  Hmm that would be a bit freaky, and definitely unmistakable!  I don't seem to lose very much.



			
				Santos61198 said:
			
		

> Speaking of TMI... mine was just green... so IDK.


Yeah got this, just the other day...yay.


----------



## forum contributor

SO much fun. Green almost every day now, but mucus every single day.


----------



## kenny

Lisa5326 said:
			
		

> Sometimes it can be a glistening sheath, instead of strings, also...mine, besides whitish can be red/brownish or yellow/brownish also.  Also, mine tends to be at the beginning of a stay on the toilet.  *One may also fart mucous also...which is fairly obvious.*
> Need I be more descriptive? HAHA yikes


yea thats one issue I don't want to relive. Somebody's sig on here says "never trust a fart". And every time I see it I am reminded of a particularly dreadful afternoon on a construction worksite :yrolleyes:


----------



## Ataraxia

SLee05 said:
			
		

> mucus comes from the intestines, which is normal sometimes.


I'd agree with that. I have an ileostomy -- which basically means my back passage is out of use at the min -- but I still get mucus coming out of there.


----------



## bphenn

This Crohn's attack I had mucous for the first time. It freaked me out and asked the doc about it. He said don't worry about it because of what Shantel said and because my disease is in my ilium region . Still kind of weird to have butt sneezes...


----------



## shazamataz

Butt Boogers or Butt Snott! :lol: 

I don't get this but I imagine it is a little weird/unpleasant!


----------



## shazamataz

Oooh,

What about Fart Phlegm? :lol:


----------



## forum contributor

Well... so much for eating lol


----------



## Binxybop

Butt sneezes... I think I like that one, sounds a bit more friendlyer than what I have had to explain it as before.

Does anyone get any blood in their "butt sneezes"?


----------



## Regular Joe

Yup. I hate studying the stuff since I obsess so much, but to join in this colorful conversation, the blood does a little swirly number around and inside the mucous and/or other partially digested matter. Not every time with me, but probably once a week I see blood. I loved the comment about the "glistening sheath" - yeah that describes it pretty close for me! I don't have mucous every time either.

Now this is what really turned me off from too many close inspections. I saw something that looked like a black cricket surrounded by a hairball. It apparently wasn't alive, but I surely don't know what it was. I never saw it again. I never wanted to look at my output again, and to this day cringe before I put on my glasses.


----------



## violetcreams

Lisa5326 said:
			
		

> Sometimes it can be a glistening sheath,


Lol


----------



## Jeff D.

Going by my microbiology book, mucus is a good thing.  Mucus will be in each and every one of our stools no matter what because it is a necessity to keep the intestines lubricated.  If there is an irritant such then there will be more mucus.  Allergies can cause more mucus in your intestines because some of the pollen or allergin can get into your stomach and irritate it.  Also fibrous foods such as corn and other "unbreakdownables" will cause excess mucus.  Mucus can also come from inflammation.  There are so many variables that can cause excess mucus which is why a lot of doctors say not to worry about it.  If you have blood in your stool then worry if not then I would just make a mental note and see how it goes over the next few days.

Best of luck


----------



## Ali2015

This was really gross to read lol  buttt i have it too, It makes me feel gross. /: I've had crohns since i was 8. Lol i have this gross annoying symtom and then i use to have alot of pain.. until they put me on remicade lol


----------



## Ali2015

forum contributor said:


> Well... so much for eating lol




This^^^ made me laugh


----------



## silvermander

I started my day with too much bum mucus!

I had to change twice before I got up for the day and I keep spewing mucus.  I think I agree with avoiding food.  It always hurts anyway, but the mucus is extremely gross!  My surgeon took pictures of my intestines that he removed (still trying to find where they were misplaced), but this mucus is much more disgusting!

Also, it's very green, but I've been drinking grape juice which is turning everything that comes out green.  Ugh!  I'm not liking this turn of events!


----------

